# Fasting..



## pumpthatiron (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, so ramadan started and i'm fasting everyday from sunrise to sunset.  That approximately 12 hours.  Between that time i can't eat or drink anything.  Basically i can't put anything into my mouth during that time.  I know you're supposed to eat many meals a day but what should i do in this situation?  What should i eat right before sunrise and when sun sets?  Any help would be appreciated.  And please tell me where i can fit my training because if i train during the day time, i can't hydrate myself so i don't know.  

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2004)

I would consume some qualtiy meats and caesin, low GI carbs and plenty of fats for the last meal.  I also wouldn't train the day before or the day after the fast...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 15, 2004)

what do you mean training the day before or the day after the fast.. do you mean the whole month? like not to train a day before the month and after?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2004)

Ramadan


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> what do you mean training the day before or the day after the fast.. do you mean the whole month? like not to train a day before the month and after?



sorry, didn't see that Ramadan lasts for a month...don't know what to tell you then


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 15, 2004)

Train after sunset.


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2004)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Train after sunset.



doesn't really help...MPS is it's it's highest 24 hours after training the target muscle.  with the body being in a catabolic state for just about 75% of the day he won't accomplish much....

personally I would take the month off, but that's just me...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 15, 2004)

k cool, i'll take the month off...  i mean how about training right after sunrise when i still have food in my body?  So after 12 hours, i can consume protein to repair the muscle and stuff?  I don't wanna lose all my gains...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 15, 2004)

any suggestions?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> any suggestions?


If it was me, I would train anyway, but for fat loss and not muscle gain.


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 15, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> doesn't really help...MPS is it's it's highest 24 hours after training the target muscle. with the body being in a catabolic state for just about 75% of the day he won't accomplish much....
> 
> personally I would take the month off, but that's just me...


 If he's gonna train, he has to either train before sunrise or after sunset (or take the month off). It's not going to be optimal conditions, no matter what he does. I don't think there is any way you can train in the middle of 12 fasting hours. I'm with you.. take the month off. I wouldn't attempt to train during a fast. 

  Far as I can see, none of the options are good. Pick a time, early or late..


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

can't you just have a shake, then an hour or two later train, then have another shake?


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm also thinking that he could do a month of high-rep training.  this way he can still workout but will cause minmal amounts of microtrauma to skeletal muscle.  maybe do something like an all compound movement workout with 60% of your 1RM for 20 reps...


----------



## G-man (Oct 15, 2004)

The body usually gets its "second wind" in the evening, & you can train your bodies clock to establish a consistent time for that . For me, I usualyy do my workouts around 7:30 pm. If you follow a similar evening workout routine, then by the time your done training you will be able consume your post workout meal. As for yout pre sunrise meal, try one of those nightime protien supplements, since they will stay in your system longer.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 15, 2004)

are you people morons, he's not eating for fuqing 12 hours!!
and the rest he sleeps!!!!

THe only option is to start sleeping sunrise to sunset, and doing all the normal things at night, then your will be perfectly fine!, cuz you'll be just as you were before except that you are a nightwalker lol...

anyway, if you cant sleep during the day...dont do ANY training, your already gonna lose a hit load of muscle...good luck you bastard


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 15, 2004)

what are u talking about, sunset is at 6pm, i'm awake from 6 to 12, 6 hours to eat and then i eat at 5am before sunrise...


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Oct 15, 2004)

I would change your religion. Not only because you have to fast, but because the only way to eternal salvation is through Jesus Christ.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 15, 2004)

wow, talk about tolerance of other religions...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2004)

sweatshopchamp said:
			
		

> I would change your religion. Not only because you have to fast, but because the only way to eternal salvation is through Jesus Christ.



You shouldn't try to convert people.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 16, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> k cool, i'll take the month off...  i mean how about training right after sunrise when i still have food in my body?  So after 12 hours, i can consume protein to repair the muscle and stuff?  I don't wanna lose all my gains...


After sunrise u are not allowed to consume any food products, right? so training after sunrise might not work as you wont be able to have a pwo shake once the sun has risen. Besides you still need food as your body is bruning cals after exercise as well as to get you throigh the daily activities. You dont want it to burn your muscles/lbm away.
Training very late at night is not an option as that will intefere with your sleep.
So, seems like the best option is to take the month off as suggested and after ramadan ends, slowly get your metabolism to the day schedule and then resume training.


----------



## Machher (Oct 16, 2004)

no man, im fasting too.

keeping your gains: Eat periodically after sunset, maintain muscle by doing garden exercise: use this opportunity as a cut. Simply eat more on the off hours.

I on the other hand am trying to slim, so im going to be eating 2 meals a day, with "garden exercises" and by that i mean: situps, crunches etc.

You wont go in a catabolic state as long as you are intaking atleast 60 grahms of protein a day. Just dont put unecssiry stress on yourself during fasting hours: otherwise you will indefinatley loose muscle. Train after sunset if that is feasable.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 16, 2004)

Machher said:
			
		

> no man, im fasting too.
> 
> keeping your gains: Eat periodically after sunset, maintain muscle by doing garden exercise: use this opportunity as a cut. Simply eat more on the off hours.
> 
> ...




dude, 60 grams of protein a day? you will burn that up in  few hours...


----------



## Machher (Oct 16, 2004)

60 grams of protein is meant for people not training, it is the recommended daily adult intake. He said he was going to take the month off, so 60 grams of protein a day should be ample, excess would result in fat.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 16, 2004)

what about right after sunset?  I eat a little and then go workout and have a protein shake after the workout and then after an hour eat another meal?  i don't see how that shouldn't work


----------



## Machher (Oct 16, 2004)

well i suggest that you either pick right now, wether you are taking a break, cutting or bulking. In the above posts you seem to have changed your mind too much.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 16, 2004)

i'm gonna workout and try to keep my gains if not gain a little in ramadan.  I just want to know the best way of doing it.


----------



## Machher (Oct 16, 2004)

As mentioned above.

Eat periodically after sunset. Obtain all the nutrience you need during this time.

After the 2nd meal after sunset go to the gym.

Then come home and eat a bit more. Then sleep Repeat.

Maintain your normal bulk diet.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 16, 2004)

k thanks!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 16, 2004)

60 grams is loooow still... if you just want to maintain muscle you still need .6-.7 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight...
so he prolly needs more like 100+


----------



## Machher (Oct 17, 2004)

as mentioned above.. maintain your normal bulk diet...he most likely knows to eat 200-300 grams of protien.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 17, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i'm gonna workout and try to keep my gains if not gain a little in ramadan.  I just want to know the best way of doing it.


Dude, do the math. You said that you have 12 hours between sunset and sunrise. You need 8 hours of good uninterrupted sleep (assuming you wont be sleeping during the day, as in most cases) + ~1hr to exercise. That leaves you with 3 hours to get your 5-6 meals in + bathroom stuff + ...etc! If you think you can fit it in, great. Go for it. But IMHO, it looks unlikely. 

As mentioned above, make up your mind and plan for it. Dont shock your system by jumping in and out of it. It is always recommended to reduce/increase cals by 200-300 per week and not do any sudden changes. So by the time you get down to a ramadan eating schedule + month of ramadan +  going back to a bulk schedule will be a total of atleast 2 months. JMHO.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 19, 2004)

so what do u guys suggest i do?


----------



## Machher (Oct 19, 2004)

Decide. stop asking what we think.

My suggestion is taking the month off. Concentrate on getting as much nutrience everyday as possible. Treat it as a possible cutting cycle except minus the exercise. Obtain lots of calcium, eat some grape fruit: best natural fat burners on the planet (proven by various studies; published in ast sports research articles).


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think mycat had something earlier.  Can't you just sleep during the day and have your "day time" at night and eat and workout like normal then??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 19, 2004)

If he has no job or school, that's probably a viable option. In some countries they do that. But you have to understand the religious implications of Ramadan. You fast during the day, and do without, because you're showing devotion to God. It isn't meant to be easy. If faith was easy, there'd be a lot more people who really followed religious tenets.


----------



## Machher (Oct 19, 2004)

Yah, Fever understands.

It is ment to show self control. Sleeping shows laziness in your devotion and self-discipline, it defeats the purpose of the whole exercise. Ofcoarse a short nap is alright; but sleeping with the intent to fast only during this sleep is not.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 20, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> any suggestions?



Yes.  Don't fast.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 20, 2004)

snafu that's not an option but i respect ur suggestion...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 20, 2004)

I respect your beliefs but it IS an option.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 20, 2004)

No it's not. But thanks for having a closed mind.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 21, 2004)

I respect that you are putting such value in your faith...despite what others believe, it is a great reflection of your integrity


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks DD


----------



## Machher (Oct 21, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> No it's not. But thanks for having a closed mind.


  ShUt DoWn

not to turn this into a religious thread but:

one is to fast as long as:
is not ill
is not physically able to
is on a journey
female only: during their period

some other circumstances apply but those are main ones.

he is phyisically able to, and not ill. Im pretty sure HE isnt on his period. Soooo he fasts, because bodybuilding is realistically a leisure activity which by no means is an excuse to stop fasting.


----------



## muttaqoon (Oct 21, 2004)

*im fasting too*

peace be upon all of you,

im taking the month off bro, our religion comes first 
dont worry yes sure you will lose muscle  but its not difficult to regain and remember make supplication to God to make your training easy and fulfilling.



btw fasting is easy and it is healthy to fast: 
http://www.healthy.net/scr/article.asp?ID=1996#1
http://www.healthpromoting.com/Articles/articles.htm
http://www.medicomm.net/Consumer%20Site/am/fasting.htm


---muttaqoon


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 21, 2004)

i'm not taking the month off... i just workout in strength and conditioning class now at like 2pm...


----------



## muttaqoon (Oct 21, 2004)

*how does that workout*

peace bro,

how does that workout for you?  are you gaining anything?

muttaqoon


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 21, 2004)

i dunno yet, it's only been 10 days


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 22, 2004)

i see that i lost a noticeable amount of fat in 10 days... maybe that is because i'm eating 2 meals a day?  (one at 5:30am and one at 6:30 pm)  should i eat more meals after the one at 6:30?  i kinda like the way i'm going lol cuz i lost a lotta fat round my tities


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 22, 2004)

i see that i lost a noticeable amount of fat in 10 days... maybe that is because i'm eating 2 meals a day?  (one at 5:30am and one at 6:30 pm)  should i eat more meals after the one at 6:30?  i kinda like the way i'm going lol cuz i lost a lotta fat round my tities


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 27, 2004)

i don't care what anybody says but i gained 5 pounds in bench in ramadan even with fasting... that's in 10 days...


----------



## Machher (Oct 28, 2004)

good job.

I fear the scale, im only going to be checking by weight at then end.. so it looks like i am making progress.

I think i should pick up on exercise.. i dont think them "garden exercises" are enough.

Mabye some jogging or somthing. Then again its coool outside


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 29, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> No it's not. But thanks for having a closed mind.



Yes, it is.  And it is he, that has a closed mind.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 30, 2004)

lol how do i have a closed mind?


----------

